# river plants



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

Here are some of the pictures that i promised a long time ago. the tank ended up not working out so i broke it down and the plants went back to the river.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pretty tank, looks natural


----------

